# A connection is finally made it Neuralink



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

A connection is finally made it Neuralink. I hope this didn’t happen while sleeping on the factory floor. I bet he is going to get a stern talking to from HR. And I hope he realizes this is not how you engineer a bot.

I guess I won’t apply for the position of Director of Operations and Special Projects, now that I know what position it is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374903102675947522
Elon Musk Reportedly Fathered Twins with Neuralink Executive Shivon Zilis


----------

